# Costacurta e Condò sulla vittoria del Milan nel derby



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Costacurta:"Il Milan cercava una partita del genere per una considerazione maggiore. Il Milan con questa consapevolezza e coraggio può dire la sua per la Champions. Grande partita di Ibra. Ha fatto vedere qualità e fisicità. Può andare avanti ancora per qualche anno. Juve, Inter, Atalanta e Napoli sono più forti del Milan. Ma i rossoneri potranno lottare per la Champions, se qualcuna davanti sbaglierà. Milan da scudetto? No, e alla lunga lo vedremo".

Condò:"L'Inter aveva grazie problemi di formazione il Milan ha colpito lì. Ibra si è tenuto lontano da De Vrij ed è andato a cercare e colpire Kolarov. E lì ha inciso. Il Milan oggi ha vinto netto"

Bergomi:"L'Inter subisce tanti gol. Per vincere bisogna avere una difesa forte. L'Inter si è indebolita in difesa. Ha perso Godin. Le assenza di oggi hanno inciso ma la difesa resta più debole rispetto all'anno scorso e lenta".

Marani:"Il Milan ha vinto il derby nei duelli. I rossoneri hanno vinto tutti i duelli".

*Bergomi:"Il Milan è forte, ma non per la Champions. E' forte proprio per lo scudetto. Ha giocatori veloci, con forza fisica. Quando non sanno cosa fare buttano la palla avanti che tanto c'è Ibra. E loro ci credono per arrivare fino in fondo".*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta:"Il Milan cercava una partita del genere per una considerazione maggiore. Il Milan con questa consapevolezza e coraggio può dire la sua per la Champions".
> 
> Condò:"L'Inter aveva grazie problemi di formazione il Milan ha colpito lì. Ibra si è tenuto lontano da De Vrij ed è andato a cercare e colpire Kolarov. E lì ha inciso":
> 
> Bergomi:"L'Inter subisce tanti gol. Per vincere bisogna avere una difesa forte. L'Inter si è indebolita in difesa. Ha perso Godin. Le assenza di oggi hanno inciso ma la difesa resta più debole rispetto all'anno scorso e lenta".



Bravi, invece noi che ci siamo presentati con 0, ripeto 0, alternative in difesa, Rebic rotto, Zlatan e Ibra rientranti siamo arrivati con una rosa splendidamente completa. Ma per piacere.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta:"Il Milan cercava una partita del genere per una considerazione maggiore. Il Milan con questa consapevolezza e coraggio può dire la sua per la Champions. Grande partita di Ibra. Ha fatto vedere qualità e fisicità. Può andare avanti ancora per qualche anno. Juve, Inter, Atalanta e Napoli sono più forti del Milan. Ma i rossoneri potranno lottare per la Champions, se qualcuna davanti sbaglierà".
> 
> Condò:"L'Inter aveva grazie problemi di formazione il Milan ha colpito lì. Ibra si è tenuto lontano da De Vrij ed è andato a cercare e colpire Kolarov. E lì ha inciso. Il Milan oggi ha vinto netto"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

*Bergomi:"Il Milan è forte, ma non per la Champions. E' forte proprio per lo scudetto. Ha giocatori veloci, con forza fisica. Quando non sanno cosa fare buttano la palla avanti che tanto c'è Ibra. E loro ci credono per arrivare fino in fondo".*


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta:"Il Milan cercava una partita del genere per una considerazione maggiore. Il Milan con questa consapevolezza e coraggio può dire la sua per la Champions. Grande partita di Ibra. Ha fatto vedere qualità e fisicità. Può andare avanti ancora per qualche anno. Juve, Inter, Atalanta e Napoli sono più forti del Milan. Ma i rossoneri potranno lottare per la Champions, se qualcuna davanti sbaglierà. Milan da scudetto? No, e alla lunga lo vedremo".
> 
> Condò:"L'Inter aveva grazie problemi di formazione il Milan ha colpito lì. Ibra si è tenuto lontano da De Vrij ed è andato a cercare e colpire Kolarov. E lì ha inciso. Il Milan oggi ha vinto netto"
> 
> ...



Costacurta gode solo quando perdiamo.
Che piccolo uomo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

bergomi non ti allargare dai.. paiassss


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bergomi:"Il Milan è forte, ma non per la Champions. E' forte proprio per lo scudetto. Ha giocatori veloci, con forza fisica. Quando non sanno cosa fare buttano la palla avanti che tanto c'è Ibra. E loro ci credono per arrivare fino in fondo".*



sì vinceremo il playoff scudetto a Torino durante il lockdown


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta:"Il Milan cercava una partita del genere per una considerazione maggiore. Il Milan con questa consapevolezza e coraggio può dire la sua per la Champions. Grande partita di Ibra. Ha fatto vedere qualità e fisicità. Può andare avanti ancora per qualche anno. Juve, Inter, Atalanta e Napoli sono più forti del Milan. Ma i rossoneri potranno lottare per la Champions, se qualcuna davanti sbaglierà. Milan da scudetto? No, e alla lunga lo vedremo".
> 
> Condò:"L'Inter aveva grazie problemi di formazione il Milan ha colpito lì. Ibra si è tenuto lontano da De Vrij ed è andato a cercare e colpire Kolarov. E lì ha inciso. Il Milan oggi ha vinto netto"
> 
> ...



Costacurta devi scoppiare, l'ulcera ti deve venire, per ogni nostra singola vittoria.


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bergomi:"Il Milan è forte, ma non per la Champions. E' forte proprio per lo scudetto. Ha giocatori veloci, con forza fisica. Quando non sanno cosa fare buttano la palla avanti che tanto c'è Ibra. E loro ci credono per arrivare fino in fondo".*



Ho fatto tutti gli scongiuri esistenti al mondo...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Costacurta no comment dai. Ormai cambio canale quando sta per parlare


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bravi, invece noi che ci siamo presentati con 0, ripeto 0, alternative in difesa, Rebic rotto, *Zlatan e Ibra* rientranti siamo arrivati con una rosa splendidamente completa. Ma per piacere.



In effetti sembrano due, non uno solo


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bergomi:"Il Milan è forte, ma non per la Champions. E' forte proprio per lo scudetto. Ha giocatori veloci, con forza fisica. Quando non sanno cosa fare buttano la palla avanti che tanto c'è Ibra. E loro ci credono per arrivare fino in fondo".*



La squadra per vincere lo scudetto l'hai tu, non noi. Non buttare pressione a chi non ha pretese ne ha mai parlato di vittoria del campionato


----------



## 7sheva7 (17 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Costacurta gode solo quando perdiamo.
> Che piccolo uomo.



Ma questo astio per Billy perché? io lo ho sentito ha detto che non siamo da scudetto, quello che pensiamo tutti, avesse detto il contrario mi sarei sentito preso in giro, sinceramente io non ho mai trovato che Costacurta goda quando perdiamo o che non sia obiettivo nei nostri confronti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Costacurta:"Il Milan cercava una partita del genere per una considerazione maggiore. Il Milan con questa consapevolezza e coraggio può dire la sua per la Champions. Grande partita di Ibra. Ha fatto vedere qualità e fisicità. Può andare avanti ancora per qualche anno. Juve, Inter, Atalanta e Napoli sono più forti del Milan. Ma i rossoneri potranno lottare per la Champions, se qualcuna davanti sbaglierà. Milan da scudetto? No, e alla lunga lo vedremo".
> 
> Condò:"L'Inter aveva grazie problemi di formazione il Milan ha colpito lì. Ibra si è tenuto lontano da De Vrij ed è andato a cercare e colpire Kolarov. E lì ha inciso. Il Milan oggi ha vinto netto"
> 
> ...



Non siamo da scudo ma una cosa è sicura: non siamo nemmeno una squadra dal quinto al settimo posto. Ma manco per idea.

E direi che dopo 57 (*cinquantasette*) punti nelle 25 partite giocate in campionato nel 2020, nell’anno solare del 2020, cinquantasette punti raggiunti segnando 56 goal e subendone 23, possiamo dirlo con certezza assoluta.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bergomi:"Il Milan è forte, ma non per la Champions. E' forte proprio per lo scudetto. Ha giocatori veloci, con forza fisica. Quando non sanno cosa fare buttano la palla avanti che tanto c'è Ibra. E loro ci credono per arrivare fino in fondo".*



Caro Bergomi siamo solo noi 2 a pensare che il Milan sia da scudetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Caro Bergomi siamo solo noi 2 a pensare che il Milan sia da scudetto.



Beh io se facessimo un girone d’andata da 45 punti potrei anche crederci.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh io se facessimo un girone d’andata da 45 punti potrei anche crederci.


Io ci credo da quando abbiamo cambiato modulo passando a 2 ma soprattutto da quando abbiamo cambiato il modo di attaccare la porta avversaria.

Ed è strano che in questo forum dove ci sono 4/5 utenti che capiscono di calcio, nessuno si sia accorto di una cosa del genere, sono molto meravigliato.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2020)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Ma questo astio per Billy perché? io lo ho sentito ha detto che non siamo da scudetto, quello che pensiamo tutti, avesse detto il contrario mi sarei sentito preso in giro, sinceramente io non ho mai trovato che Costacurta goda quando perdiamo o che non sia obiettivo nei nostri confronti.



Perché parla del Milan con un distacco glaciale. Se nemmeno i rossoneri su sky difendono i nostri colori su chi possiamo fare affidamento? Del Milan gli frega una mazza e la critica gli viene sempre più spontanea del complimento. Nel frattempo la juve viene pontificata oltremodo e oltre misura


----------



## JoKeR (17 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Io ci credo da quando abbiamo cambiato modulo passando a 2 ma soprattutto da quando abbiamo cambiato il modo di attaccare la porta avversaria.
> 
> Ed è strano che in questo forum dove ci sono 4/5 utenti che capiscono di calcio, nessuno si sia accorto di una cosa del genere, sono molto meravigliato.



Il problema sono le lacune non colmate, al netto dei miglioramenti evidenti.
Per questo secondo tanti (me compreso) molto meglio volare basso e puntare con tutte le energie al quarto posto.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Costacurta gode solo quando perdiamo.
> Che piccolo uomo.



E' veramente imbarazzante. Eppure è stato (quasi) una bandiera.

Robe inspiegabili.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bravi, invece noi che ci siamo presentati con 0, ripeto 0, alternative in difesa, Rebic rotto, *Zlatan e Ibra* rientranti siamo arrivati con una rosa splendidamente completa. Ma per piacere.



Ibra è uno e trino


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Ottobre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il problema sono le lacune non colmate, al netto dei miglioramenti evidenti.
> Per questo secondo tanti (me compreso) molto meglio volare basso e puntare con tutte le energie al quarto posto.



Questa sera lacune sevne sono viste poche però.

C'è sempre gennaio dietro l'angolo,se ci serve qualcosa la società non si tirerà indietro.

Questa squadra può giocarsela con tutti, e noi non dobbiamo puntare al4 posto ma al primo.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho fatto tutti gli scongiuri esistenti al mondo...



Li ha fatti pure lui..


----------

